# Hardinsburg, KY adult Female



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Hardinsburg, KY | hannah
  
   
*hannah
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Hardinsburg, KY *

Large • Adult • Female 

    

*More about hannah*

Primary colors: Yellow, Tan, Blond or Fawn, Black • Coat length: Medium 
*hannah's Contact Info*

*Breckinridge County Animal Shelter*, Hardinsburg, KY 

270 580 4299
Email Breckinridge County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Breckinridge County Animal Shelter


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------

